# Recomendations !!!



## zekyjr (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi all , i started hearing music since i was a kid ,my grandmother is a big fan and listener of classical music , but i began enjoying this like 6 months ago, i bought several symphonies from various composers and conductor and so far what i really like, what take all my senses are :

Beethovens 7 , 5 ,6 ,3 ,8 ,9 symphonies .
Tchaikovsky 5 , 6 symphonies.
Haydn 104th symphonie
Sibelius 5th symphonie 
Shostakovich 5th symphonie . 

I ask for your help , because somebody told me if you like beethoven a lot, you should hear Brahms work , so i bought all his symphonies , and to be honest , i dont understand it , it does not touch me, when i hear them i cant concentrate , dont get it . 
Based on what i like and heard so far what do you think will be my next steps to keep enjoying this the way i did so far . 

Thank you


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum :tiphat:

Based on what you've enjoyed so far...

Mozart symphonies 36, 38, 39, 40 & 41
Haydn symphonies - everything from 93 onwards plus 82 and 83 (and many others, but those mentionned are sufficient to get you started)
Mendelssohn 4
Schubert 5, 8 & 9
Saint-Saens 3
Sibelius 2
Tchaikowsky 5
Dvorak 9

Eventually you can branch out to other genres than just symphonies as well (concertos, chamber music, piano, opera, and so on) but for now it's maybe best to stick to what you know (or expect) you will like.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Take a look at our top 150 recommended operas thread


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I would suggest:
Bruckner's 7th.
Saint-Saëns's 3rd.
Dvorak's 9th.
Bruckner's 9th.

In that order.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My exhaustive studies indicate that there is a 70-30 chance you will eventually enjoy the Brahms symphonies. The 1st actually quotes Beethoven's 9th, but in temperament is closer to the Eroica.

Your situation is that you have not yet become familiar with the obvious progressions, the top layers of some other works of the Romantic period. Listen to Borodin's 2nd; the 'big tune' will please you. Listen to Rachmaninoff's 2nd; the top layers of the harmonies will please you. When you find yourself anticipating (correctly) the progressions in the themes of the composers recommended in this thread, go back and listen to Brahms. You may still not like the music, but you will know why. That knowledge is half the battle.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak is one of those composers who managed to find the right mix of structural substance and popular appeal. His last three Symphonies (#s 7, 8, 9) are all first class works that appeal to both the veteran and novice.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll second the Dvorak. Go for the 9th!

Shostakovich N0.8

Charles Ives N0.1

Brahms never did much for me, either. At least not his symphonies.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

*BAX* - SYMPHONIES 1-6, SPRING FIRE -atmospheric and very colourful works that are marvellous and long lasting
*MARTINU* - SYMPHONIES 1-6, FRESCOES OF PIERRO DELLA FRANCESCA, - brsitling and unique music that has a rare brilliance and open air quality that is like a spikier version of Dvorak


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I ordered the Martinu symphonies a couple of weeks ago. Still waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## zekyjr (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advices , i started with bruckner's 7th (bpo, karajan) and i need to hear it more to comment abou it, so far i feel it energetic and melancholic thats a good sign because i can feel something when i hear it , in other words im connected with it .

Thank you again


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I would suggest quickly adding chamber music and solo piano from your favorite composers. Perhaps you need to start here to *get* Brahms.


----------

